# 12-year-old gives birth on school excursion *UPDATE* - Her father did it



## Federer (Mar 29, 2011)

> A 12-year-old girl from Groningen in the north of the Netherlands gave birth to a healthy baby daughter during a primary school excursion last week. The less-than-teenage mother was unaware that she was pregnant, explained a spokesman from Groningen emergency services.
> 
> The girl was enjoying a day out with primary school classmates when she started getting painful stomach cramps. Paramedics from the ambulance that was called delivered the infant.
> 
> ...





And you thought you were early, losing your virginity? 

No, this is sick. 




> In the Netherlands, a Dutch schoolgirl was on a class field trip when she started to feel "violent stomach pains."
> 
> A concerned adult chaperone phoned emergency services.
> 
> ...





> DUTCH police have arrested the father of a 12-year-old girl who gave birth last month, saying he is suspected of sexually abusing his daughter.
> 
> Prosecutors say there are "serious suspicions" the 52-year-old man abused his daughter, resulting in her pregnancy.
> 
> ...



The father is most likely behind it.


----------



## EmpireOfFire (Mar 29, 2011)

Im gonna need to plan a visit to the Netherlands.


----------



## Federer (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## EmpireOfFire (Mar 29, 2011)

Not all that great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

> Total surprise
> It’s not known how long the girl’s pregnancy had gone on.


 
I'm going out on a limb here: about 9 months?


I don't know, just guessin'.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 29, 2011)

She didn't know she was pregnant?


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2011)

New milf? More common than you think.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 29, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> She didn't know she was pregnant?



She'd have to be pretty fat if she didn't know, or maybe she thought she was getting fat... 

Either way, this is still fucked up.


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 29, 2011)

@Federer's map : OMG ! It was on all maps to be seen for years and we didn't even notice it ever !


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, talk about being young


----------



## Kei (Mar 29, 2011)

...Oh dear god!!


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> ...Oh dear god!!



That's right. It's God's fault. Zues would have never allowed for such bullshit.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Mar 29, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> That's right. It's God's fault. Zues would have never allowed for such bullshit.



Zeus impregnated every mortal woman he ever met, and then ditched on the child support


----------



## Federer (Mar 29, 2011)

If this happened in the US,

religious nutfags would have demanded to ban school excursions.


----------



## EmpireOfFire (Mar 29, 2011)

What the fuck is a nutfag?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha she probably sat on seat full of cum.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> She and no one close to her didn't know she was pregnant?


fixed and quoted 


Jello Biafra said:


> Zeus impregnated every mortal woman he ever met, and then ditched on the child support


zeus is the worst offender in child support. In history ( i mean hera was lucky she wasn't ditch, or was she)


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 29, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Zeus impregnated every mortal woman he ever met, and then ditched on the child support



In return of making them gods. Too bad they all sucked. Cept Hercules. But since he was white, he ended up killing his family. Some might say it was hera, but then you would have to say that about OJ as well.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wait, TLC will totally make a story out of this XD






But for real though, this is really bad.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't know, something seems fishy here.

Really, I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 29, 2011)

What ...


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 29, 2011)

weeeeeird


----------



## santanico (Mar 29, 2011)

yikes, kinda disturbing for todays society. I mean, my step dad's mother had her first kid when she was 13.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Hahaha she probably sat on seat full of cum.



Hahaha


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

How don't you notice your pregnant?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> How don't you notice your pregnant?



she thought she was just getting fat

idk


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 29, 2011)

Wtf is this......


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

She tripped and fell on his dick.

Stop judging the girl.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 29, 2011)

Just how fat is she for them to not know that she was pregnant?


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 29, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> How don't you notice your pregnant?



it's possible to be pregnant without growing that "lump"

the only reason a bumb is formed is due to the position the fetus grows within the womb.

sometimes the fetus grows in some other position that makes it appear as if there was no bumb/not pregnant

there have been many cases where woman are suddenly in labor and they didn't know they where pregnant cuz they didn't feel or look pregnant, and they where even menstruating properly. 

it's not unheard of.


i watch the science and health channel too much 

there's a show on the health channel about this, that is how i know 
it's "i never knew i was pregnant" or something like that.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

Momoka said:


> Just how fat is she for them to not know that she was pregnant?



Actually, I'd ask, Just how stupid are they to not know that she was pregnant ?


----------



## Sophie (Mar 29, 2011)

How could you not know you're pregnant? And how they allow a 12 year old to GET pregnant?? Jeez, parents, come on. That's just wrong.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> she thought she was just getting fat
> 
> idk


Wonder what she thought of the random cravings.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 29, 2011)

Disgusting. Seriously, this makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

sophietje said:


> How could you not know you're pregnant? And how they allow a 12 year old to GET pregnant?? Jeez, parents, come on. That's just wrong.



Wait... she had parents !?!?

This rotten world


----------



## Sophie (Mar 29, 2011)

Hack said:


> Disgusting. Seriously, this makes me sick to my stomach.




Me too. It's scaring how young children become parents these days.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

sophietje said:


> Me too. It's scaring how young children become parents these days.



They don't, they abort....most of the time at least


----------



## Sophie (Mar 29, 2011)

Fritz said:


> They don't, they abort....most of the time at least




Not most of the time. There was also an Ten year Old Romanian Girl who Gave Birth in spain a few months ago.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

sophietje said:


> Not most of the time. There was also an Ten year Old Romanian Girl who Gave Birth in spain a few months ago.



Well, I think they should. Otherwise, it will just make teh kids suffer more and make em live a bad life.


----------



## Stripes (Mar 29, 2011)

This is quite disturbing.

Remember kids have *SAFE* sex.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 29, 2011)

...Very disturbing to read.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 29, 2011)

Utopia Realm said:


> ...Very disturbing to read.



I didn't read the story.... the title was enough


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

Captain Stripes said:


> This is quite disturbing.
> 
> Remember kids have *SAFE* sex.





sophietje said:


> How could you not know you're pregnant? And how they allow a 12 year old to GET pregnant?? Jeez, parents, come on. That's just wrong.



Stop assuming she had sex. Did anyone watch that episode of Moral Oral where he jerked his goodies into Chocolate filling and went into every woman on the blocks house and pumped his man gravy into their oven? This could be the case.


----------



## Rikuto (Mar 29, 2011)

How...? Why...? 

I don't even- 

Why the fuck would a 12 year old, (well, she'd be 11, back 9 months) be having sex?! That's just wrong!


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2011)

the fuck


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 29, 2011)

When I was 12 I didn't even know where babies came from


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

Kamikengen said:


> How...? Why...?
> 
> I don't even-
> 
> Why the fuck would a 12 year old, (well, she'd be 11, back 9 months) be having sex?! That's just wrong!



Read the above comment, please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I had sex when I was 12 or 11...


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

I give up. You people judge too quickly


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2011)

She's obviously lying.

You can't be that stupid.


----------



## Blackrose16 (Mar 29, 2011)

She could have been raped and didn't say anything ?


----------



## Kage (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know how something like "not knowing" is even possible for the entirety of nine months.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 29, 2011)

> Parents of the new mother?s classmates have been informed by letter of what has happened



... Is that appropriate?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Is that appropriate?



Either send the letter and be safe from their wrath, or call them and risk having your ear drum blown out.


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd send them a recording of me.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 29, 2011)

Wilykat said:


> Either send the letter and be safe from their wrath, or call them and risk having your ear drum blown out.



I don't know why they'd tell classmates' parents at all. Why embarrass and shame the girl like that?


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 29, 2011)

lol fat slut.


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2011)

Q: Who did it?



A: R. Kelly


/Thread


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 30, 2011)

:rofl God lord...


----------



## Sophie (Mar 30, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Q: Who did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She isn't old enough to know what she wants for herself, much less a baby. I wonder if there will be an extensive investigation b/c sometimes having a baby this young is a result of sexual abuse.


----------



## SxR (Mar 30, 2011)

the fuck...


----------



## Psych (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy crap no one knew? Wonder who is the father is.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Fed, did you lose a bet?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2011)

Apparently the girl's father is a suspect, having been in trouble on i*c*st charges before.


----------



## kayanathera (Mar 30, 2011)

Jello Biafra said:


> Zeus impregnated every mortal woman he ever met, and then ditched on the child support



true but he did used to transformed into a bull to lure themthose mere mortals and lucky half-goddesses were really lucky


----------



## Metaro (Mar 30, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> She didn't know she was pregnant?



But the Abdominal swelling,dizziness, and all the others symptoms.
Summarizing , WTFF?!!


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 30, 2011)

That is sick.


----------



## Federer (Mar 30, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Hey Fed, did you lose a bet?



Nope.

My affection for pizza did this to me.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Mar 30, 2011)

Talk about juvenile pregnancy. The girl just reached puberty, and she's already pregnant. What's happening to the world today?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 30, 2011)

When I hear that people didn't realize they were pregnant, I just want to punch them in the face.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 30, 2011)

What is this

I dont even

Netherlands


----------



## Evilene (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow this story is all kinds of fucked up.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow. And  I thought Teen pregnancy was bad in my state


----------



## dixie (Mar 30, 2011)

She is just a kid herself!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 30, 2011)

Next time on "'When 'I'll show you mine if you show me yours' goes horribly wrong "...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 30, 2011)

How do you not know when you are pregnant...? >.<
Also...who is the father? I certainly hope she was raped or anything. 

I'm not really surprised. There are girls who are pregnant at 9 in South America and in India....


----------



## Sophie (Mar 31, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> How do you not know when you are pregnant...? >.<
> Also...who is the father? I certainly hope she was raped or anything.
> 
> I'm not really surprised. There are girls who are pregnant at 9 in South America and in India....




Even if she did realised she was pregnant, she might have been too scared to tell anyone especially if it was a result of abuse, I would say I'm disappointed at what the world's coming to, but this has been happening forever and will keep on happening forever, so really I haven't got much to say. Except I hope mother and child manage to do well for themselves in life.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 31, 2011)

EspíritudePantera said:


> I wish I had sex when I was 12 or 11...



All evidence hints that she was raped by her father. 



			
				Terra Branford said:
			
		

> How do you not know when you are pregnant...? >.<





			
				Caelus said:
			
		

> When I hear that people didn't realize they were pregnant, I just want to punch them in the face.



etc. You guys do realize that having been raped by her father might have been traumatic for that little girl?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 31, 2011)

> A 12-year-old girl from Groningen in the north of the Netherlands gave birth to a healthy baby daughter during a primary school excursion last week. The less-than-teenage mother *was unaware that she was pregnant*, explained a spokesman from Groningen emergency services.
> 
> The girl was enjoying a day out with primary school classmates when she started getting painful stomach cramps. Paramedics from the ambulance that was called delivered the infant.
> 
> ...



How is this possible.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 31, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> How is this possible.



etc. You guys do realize that having been raped by her father might have been traumatic for that little girl?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 31, 2011)

Young girls don't always show all the typical symptoms of being pregnant. Everyone thinking she's the ignorant one... kinda ironic.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 31, 2011)

impersonal said:


> etc. You guys do realize that having been raped by her father might have been traumatic for that little girl?



Sure thing, but were all people around her (her school) that stupid not to notice that she is pregnant?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG it's actually true, 

 < The dutch news website

EDIT: LOL they're looking for the daddy she doesn't want to say who the daddy is. 

WAt een kut situatie.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Mar 31, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Next time on "'When 'I'll show you mine if you show me yours' goes horribly wrong "...



jajajajaj!!!


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2011)

So young


----------



## nipahhh (Apr 1, 2011)

i heard her dad raped her or something like that


----------



## MunchKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't want to know who the father of the baby is.



Wakattebayo said:


> < The dutch news website
> 
> EDIT: LOL they're looking for the daddy she doesn't want to say who the daddy is.
> 
> *WAt een kut situatie.*



Dat is inderdaad de oorsprong van het probleem.



.
.
.


----------



## zuul (Apr 1, 2011)

If the dad is her dad.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 1, 2011)

That baby must have been part ninja and completely undetectable by mortal eyes -- even in the womb.

I loathe cradle robber s3x.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 1, 2011)

zuul said:


> If the dad is her dad.



eeeewww:amazed


----------



## Misha-San (Apr 1, 2011)

Has anyone seen the little girl's picture maybe she's really big and thats how no one knew she was pregnant not even herself. =/


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm curious to know how no one could tell.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2011)

She didn't know she was pregnant? 

Seriously messed up.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 2, 2011)

Their sex education is so awesome that they can't even recognize pregnancy, apparently.  Mostly a joke, as a 12 year old would not show the signs the same ... but still.


But a friend of mine lost her virginity at 10.

And a kid I went to primary with had him when she was 11.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Their sex education is so awesome that they can't even recognize pregnancy, apparently.  Mostly a joke, as a 12 year old would not show the signs the same ... but still.
> 
> 
> But a friend of mine lost her virginity at 10.
> ...



shiite kids these days seem to be maturing a lot faster. the only thing i was into at that age was my 16 bit sega mega drive console. The opposite sex wasn't even on my mind. but then again maybe I hit puberty late.


----------



## shinobimastuuuh (Apr 2, 2011)

hahaha, wow. how could you not now that you're pregnant? and if you didn't know, what would you do if you randomly gave birth? daaang hahaha


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 2, 2011)

they sure grow up fast nowadays


----------



## Chloe (Apr 3, 2011)

This is fucked up.
Especially if her dad impregnated her.


----------



## Federer (Apr 6, 2011)

> In the Netherlands, a Dutch schoolgirl was on a class field trip when she started to feel "violent stomach pains."
> 
> A concerned adult chaperone phoned emergency services.
> 
> ...





> DUTCH police have arrested the father of a 12-year-old girl who gave birth last month, saying he is suspected of sexually abusing his daughter.
> 
> Prosecutors say there are "serious suspicions" the 52-year-old man abused his daughter, resulting in her pregnancy.
> 
> ...



The father is most likely behind it.


----------



## zuul (Apr 6, 2011)

It's terrible... 

Now the best thing for the baby would be to be adopted and never know about the abominable circumstances of its procreation.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going out on a limb here: about 9 months?
> 
> 
> I don't know, just guessin'.



Could have been a premature birth.


----------



## fantzipants (Apr 6, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> That's right. It's God's fault. Zues would have never allowed for such bullshit.



Zeus had sex with his own grand daughters and had them impregnated.


----------



## kayanathera (Apr 6, 2011)

please kill the prick its now two in a row,just make it seem as if he fall on the stairs


----------



## xXOnionJutsuXx (Apr 6, 2011)

just think, all the girls of the naruto forums...if you had sex within the past nine months, you might be pregnant and not even know it!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Wait what                ?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG.....that's just...horrible. But how could she not know? LOL reminds me of the TLC show.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 6, 2011)

This story........


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2011)

fantzipants said:


> Zeus had sex with his own grand daughters and had them impregnated.



Actually I think you will also find that Herakles (AKA Hercules) was the great grandson of Perseus who was also a son of Zeus.  Yeah if you were a mortal woman in the end Zeus was gonna have you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Could have been a premature birth.


 That's why I said "about". Leave some wiggle room.


----------



## Juno (Apr 6, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Actually I think you will also find that Herakles (AKA Hercules) was the great grandson of Perseus who was also a son of Zeus.  Yeah if you were a mortal woman in the end Zeus was gonna have you.



Mortal men weren't that safe either. Poor Ganymede.


----------



## rac585 (Apr 7, 2011)

So, the pl0t thickens.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 7, 2011)

> DUTCH police have arrested the father of a 12-year-old girl who gave birth last month, saying he is suspected of sexually abusing his daughter.
> 
> Prosecutors say there are "serious suspicions" the 52-year-old man abused his daughter, resulting in her pregnancy.
> 
> ...




GAH WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

That is seriously messed up.

Ain't got shit on Fritzl though.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 7, 2011)

It was her dad?!? 

Poor girl, but agreed with above, Fritzl was waaay worse


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL i*c*st.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 7, 2011)

WTF




 the drama keeps on rolling.


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

According to Dutch media, the father confessed, the bastard was behind it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2011)

Federer said:


> According to Dutch media, the father confessed, the bastard was behind it.



Thanks for telling us again.


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Thanks for telling us again.



I never claimed that the father confessed, it happened earlier today. 

He was arrested and they were trying to match the DNA of the child with the father of the mother who's also his own father.....[it's fucking sick]


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 7, 2011)

Federer said:


> I never claimed that the father confessed, it happened earlier today.
> 
> He was arrested and they were trying to match the DNA of the child with the father of the mother who's also his own father.....[it's fucking sick]



Thanks for reminding us.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 7, 2011)

This is more disturbing than Berserk's eclipse event.


----------



## Bill G (Apr 7, 2011)

This guy is small time compared to Josef Fritzl.


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Ewwwww. Seriously sick, though unfortunately I've heard of worse. 



Bill G said:


> This guy is small time compared to Josef Fritzl.



That guy was....urgh.


----------



## Juno (Apr 7, 2011)

"Yeah, too bad daddy raped you, but this only ranks as 0.2 on the Fritzl scale."


----------



## Judecious (Apr 7, 2011)

Fucking sick bastard


----------



## Santí (Apr 7, 2011)

This is why background checks are important


----------



## Syed (Apr 7, 2011)

Juno said:


> "Yeah, too bad daddy raped you, but this only ranks as 0.2 on the Fritzl scale."



So it's pretty much agreed Fritzl has set the standard for the types of things.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2011)

Muat we really make josef fritzl jokes?


----------



## Santí (Apr 7, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Muat we really make josef fritzl jokes?



It's appropriate.


----------

